# Char-griller Smokin' Pro grease catcher?



## howufiga (Jul 22, 2008)

While putting my SFB together last night, I noticed I didn't have a grease catcher on the grill that I bought.  It's got a small hook thing on the bottom of the grill sticking out of a hole on the bottom of hte barrel.  Is that for a grease catcher?  I looked at hte instructions and it said to place a coffee can on the bottom shelf grate.  What are you guys using?


----------



## flagriller (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes it is, mine will hold a standard soup can.


----------



## geek with fire (Jul 22, 2008)

I usually just use the front patio as a grease catcher. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ; much to Mrs. Geek's dismay.  I lost the little hook thing some time ago, so I usually just put a metal bucket on the lower rack down by the wheels.


----------



## mcp9 (Jul 22, 2008)

soup can........never thought of that.  good idea


----------



## howufiga (Jul 22, 2008)

You mean you rest a soup can on top of it?  The ring doesn't look large enough to wrap itself around a soup can.


----------



## chargrilled (Jul 22, 2008)

You can adjust that wire to fit around a soup can or soda can.  I like to use beer cans cause: 1 they are readily available
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  2 aluminum holds up better to the weather.  I have gone through a dozen or so beer cans full of grease and just snap a new one in when one is getting full.  As long as the wire is below the rolled top flange of the beer can or soup can it will hold it.

Two things, dont let the can get too full as it creates quite a mess. 2ndly if you are going to use a beer can make sure to bang the top of the can a couple of times with a hammer or else the grease can build up on the pull tab thing and leak onto your deck or whatever.  You want the top to funnel toward the opening. Words from experience.

After I have 2 full cans of grease I place them into a gal zip lock and throw them out.


----------



## daddio (Jul 22, 2008)

i went to lowes and bought a small pail bout 2 quarts and hung under there by the handle or could use and old paint can.


----------



## howufiga (Jul 22, 2008)

Well it gets kind of windy by me, so I I don't if a pail would flip up and spill it all over my patio.  I think I'm gonna try the beer can method!  After all, there are always plenty of those around!  :p  lol  

Thanks guys!


----------



## chrome (Jul 22, 2008)

A small mouth pint mason jar fits just right and you can put it in the dishwasher after you empty it.


----------



## howufiga (Jul 22, 2008)

Where do you buy those?


----------



## chrome (Jul 22, 2008)

I dunno... I inherited a bunch of old mason jars from my Mom, and usually pick them up at garage sales when I see them. They are great for the habanero salsa I make :)


----------



## bhille42 (Jul 22, 2008)

I found a soup can fills up pretty fast when I've got my smoker loaded with meat.  I fished a wire through the existing holes and hung a quart pale I bought at target from it.  Works Great!!


----------



## 1894 (Jul 22, 2008)

Soup can , I think it's my wifes ravi-
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-ly can.


----------



## agmeyer (Jul 24, 2008)

I have two ways that I do catch the grease.  The first is to use a large juice can.  Take a wire coat hanger and drill 2 holes across from each other after removing the top with a can opener.   I use the hook part adjusted with some pliers to fit up through the opening and hang the can underneath.   With the normal holder I had animals knocking it off at night.  The second way is; I wired the corners of a foiled throw-a-way roaster pan to the bottom rack underneath my Silver Smoker with baling wire.  I wired it at all 4 corners  in the top edges and let the stock dogs at the farm where I smoke in the shade lick the pan clean.   Works for me.


----------



## ncdodave (Jul 24, 2008)

The ring snaps around the top of the soup can perfectly so you can throw out the grease and can without having to face a cleaning mess. The pro does not come with a bucket or can for that reason i just mentioned.


----------

